# Look Jerseys?



## Woolbury (Oct 12, 2005)

I saw a guy in a Look jersey who said he got it off the Look website. Can't find anything, and Google doesn't lead me to any. Anybody have a source?


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

check eBay. I see LOOK jerseys all the time..I heard that Veltec finally broke down and started importing the LOOK clothing line. I see it in various high end shops around the country but online, eBay is the only source I'm aware of.


----------



## filtersweep (Feb 4, 2004)

Dave Hickey said:


> check eBay. I see LOOK jerseys all the time..I heard that Veltec finally broke down and started importing the LOOK clothing line. I see it in various high end shops around the country but online, eBay is the only source I'm aware of.


I purchased a Look jersey from ebay and it was such poor quality that i am convinced it is a "fake." (unlicensed)


----------



## SJMCS (May 3, 2006)

*jerseys*

I believe you can get them from www.lookcycle.com. They have an online clothing store on their site.


----------



## Woolbury (Oct 12, 2005)

Thanks for the link sjmcs, I guess that's what I get for having a French bike. Can somebody translate? 

_Désolé, mais le produit que vous avez demandé n\'a pas été trouvé !_

I assume they're saying I'm sh*t out of luck. And if they had them, do I have to pay in francs? I'll check out the ebay route-thanks for the replies!


----------



## RocketDog (Apr 9, 2005)

Woolbury said:


> Thanks for the link sjmcs, I guess that's what I get for having a French bike. Can somebody translate?
> 
> _Désolé, mais le produit que vous avez demandé n\'a pas été trouvé !_
> 
> I assume they're saying I'm sh*t out of luck. And if they had them, do I have to pay in francs? I'll check out the ebay route-thanks for the replies!


Clicking on the little British flag will demand that the webpage conform to the language you know.


----------



## HammerTime-TheOriginal (Mar 29, 2006)

Woolbury said:


> Thanks for the link sjmcs, I guess that's what I get for having a French bike. Can somebody translate?
> 
> _Désolé, mais le produit que vous avez demandé n\'a pas été trouvé !_
> 
> I assume they're saying I'm sh*t out of luck. And if they had them, do I have to pay in francs? I'll check out the ebay route-thanks for the replies!


French francs no longer exist. It's euros now. If you pay by credit card, your credit card association/bank will convert dollars to euros for you (i.e. bill you in dollars for a payment to Look in euros), at some mark up over wholesale exchange rate (perhaps 2 or 3%).


----------



## Woolbury (Oct 12, 2005)

RocketDog said:


> Clicking on the little British flag will demand that the webpage conform to the language you know.


Doh! :blush2: :blush2: :blush2:


----------



## david.tickle (Feb 7, 2006)

I bought myself a Look jersey at a LBS in France last year while following the Tour. It's become my favourite jersey despite, not only for the fact that it reminds me of a great holiday, but combined with my new 585 (replaced under warranty for my old 481SL), looks pretty bling!


----------



## carbfib (Jul 15, 2005)

Woolbury said:


> Thanks for the link sjmcs, I guess that's what I get for having a French bike. Can somebody translate?
> 
> _Désolé, mais le produit que vous avez demandé n\'a pas été trouvé !_
> 
> I assume they're saying I'm sh*t out of luck. And if they had them, do I have to pay in francs? I'll check out the ebay route-thanks for the replies!


here we go again: the most irregular things are done --- where Look comes from. (don't get me wrong: I have 4 pairs of Look KEO pedals). Since the beginning, that country want to make their Threads in the reverse -- compared to the others. They want(ed) to be different, and they have been. In many ways.


----------

